

Bit.ly + tinyurl.com = FAIL - wooster
http://blog.planetaryscale.com/2009/11/04/bitly-tinyurl-fail/

======
ErrantX
Huh? I think this is rather more a case of PICNIC :) rather than any major
fault of bit.ly.

~~~
wooster
I'm pretty sure it was a copy-paste error on my part.

That said, anyone who wants to link to, say, a help page on tinyurl from
Twitter will automatically have their link blocked as malware. That seems a
bit anticompetitive, no?

They also block linking to the homepage of is.gd, tr.im, cli.gs, tiny.cc,
BudURL.com, snipr.com, snipurl.com, kl.am, etc. All of which are or were
competitors.

